# Commencal Supreme FR



## twelve02 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey All,

I'm seriously considering buying a 2012 or 2013 Commencal Supreme FR. The problem is, there are no dealers in the Los Angeles area to demo. I was wondering how many people out there actually have an FR and what their thoughts are of them? I've heard great things about them and would love to try one before I buy.

Is there anyone in the LA / San Diego area that has one that I might be able to hop on one and take for a spin to at least get a look at the frame and get a feel for one?

Thanks.

-Tom


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

Some bikes you'll never get to test. Sometime you have to evaluate the geo #'s and have faith the the bike Co. I don't think thats hard since your talking about a Commencal.
CRC had some wicked deals on leftover and demo Commencal's last month, I'm sure there gone now.


----------



## twelve02 (Nov 26, 2012)

I've checked out all the numbers and most are very similar to my Giant Reign X that I'm riding now. The major difference is the slacker head tube on the Commencal and the little extra travel. I plan on running an offset headset if the Commencal is too slack, but from what I've read about it, people really seem to like the way it handles. The way I have the Reign built, the weight is very similar so that's not really an issue, though I'd like to knock off a couple pounds if I can.

Thanks for the reply.

-Tom


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

The FR version is touted as a mini DH, much like the TR250. I don't think you are going to enjoy pedaling it much since it has a 64deg HA.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

talk to Steve at Bike Shack Simi Valley...he is dealer....805-285-0592...he gots one


----------



## twelve02 (Nov 26, 2012)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> talk to Steve at Bike Shack Simi Valley...he is dealer....805-285-0592...he gots one


Is it his personal bike or the shops?

Thanks.


----------



## twelve02 (Nov 26, 2012)

I just spoke with Steve and he actually has the Meta and not the FR. He did say that the FR is a pretty sick bike and the frame is beautiful, though may be a it too burly for climbing. Thanks for the info.


----------



## onesloryd (Aug 31, 2011)

Have you looked at Canfield "The One"?


----------



## twelve02 (Nov 26, 2012)

onesloryd said:


> Have you looked at Canfield "The One"?


As a matter of fact yes I have Matt. Though its hard to find the exact frame that I want...


----------



## pan.mucha (Dec 2, 2012)

Good..


----------



## ED young master (Jul 10, 2005)

Have you considered the Meta SX ?

Big Enduro or little DH that can pedal.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

crc still have some on offer, also with the code gift 1 they doin extra 10% off everything. so you could get a good deal on one.


----------



## tLAMA (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi, did you buy that bike? what are your impressions?


----------



## twelve02 (Nov 26, 2012)

tLAMA said:


> Hi, did you buy that bike? what are your impressions?


Hi,

I just purchased a 2013 FR about 6 weeks ago.

My impressions are, why don't more people ride the FR? It's honestly amazing. It rides like it's on rails, the rear suspension curve is so smooth and plush and it's so quiet. The bike is so clean, and quiet, there's no visible cables anywhere because they run through the frame.

It's one of the best bikes I've ridden.

I changed out the bars and grips because I didn't like them and swapped out the stock rotors for a set of Hope rotors because the stock ones felt thin.

One of the things I don't like is how brittle the paint is. The yellow matte finish is awesome, but it chips easily.

I'm 5'10" and bought a medium. I think I could have gotten a large too and changed out stems.

Overall, I'm really happy with it, it carries speed really well, turns awesome and jumps so well. It's such a fun bike.

Tom


----------



## tLAMA (Oct 17, 2013)

twelve02 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just purchased a 2013 FR about 6 weeks ago.
> 
> ...


wow, great to hear that! I'm going to replace my 2010 bighit for something less usual. and it seems that supreme is the one! I'm exactly your size so you think I should go for large one? and if so then why?


----------



## twelve02 (Nov 26, 2012)

I like the medium, especially in the bike park, I can throw it around really well. If you have longer arms or a long torso you could probably do a large. 

The medium is perfect for me and I think the website says anyone up to 6'1" could ride the medium. If you think the cockpit is too short, you could run a longer stem. I also ride a Giant Reign X and it's a tad shorter than that cockpit but not by much. 

Overall I really like it. I like the fact that I could always throw a FOX 40 on it for bigger stuff. Brendan Howey rides the FR pretty much everywhere and rode one at Rampage this year and last year.


----------



## flyinmike (Dec 17, 2005)

Pictures please :smilewinkgrin:


twelve02 said:


> I like the medium, especially in the bike park, I can throw it around really well. If you have longer arms or a long torso you could probably do a large.
> 
> The medium is perfect for me and I think the website says anyone up to 6'1" could ride the medium. If you think the cockpit is too short, you could run a longer stem. I also ride a Giant Reign X and it's a tad shorter than that cockpit but not by much.
> 
> Overall I really like it. I like the fact that I could always throw a FOX 40 on it for bigger stuff. Brendan Howey rides the FR pretty much everywhere and rode one at Rampage this year and last year.


----------



## twelve02 (Nov 26, 2012)

flyinmike said:


> Pictures please :smilewinkgrin:


Here you go.


----------



## flyinmike (Dec 17, 2005)

Wow
Very nice bike! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
interesting.. internal cable routing
very slack seat tube
looks like there is plenty of clearance for huge tires.. maybe even 650b
what's the BB height like.. is it really 13.4 no rider

when you mention a Giant to compare cockpit sizes.. was that a Med also?

Thanks


----------



## onesloryd (Aug 31, 2011)

Wow that's a nice bike, why not a rear Hope rotor?


----------



## twelve02 (Nov 26, 2012)

flyinmike said:


> Wow
> Very nice bike! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> interesting.. internal cable routing
> very slack seat tube
> ...


I can't remember what the BB height is, I know it's +4mm. Yes, my reignX is also a medium.


----------



## adrianzaharia (Mar 2, 2015)

Gelous man! Gelous!


----------

